# The Best Movie Of the Summer DISTRICT 9



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

This is my second post on the Lounge about this movie...go see today or tonite and have fun! :clap:

Again check out this review

The Escapist : Video Galleries : Escape to the Movies : District 9


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I finally saw it last night.....LOVED IT!Thought it was gonna be like cloverfields at first, but it wasnt. it was great


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

ooooh ive seen the trailer looks interesting, and Go the kiwi Peter Jackson


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

have to disagree with best movie of the summer though, transformers totally shut that down for the summer.....and possibly year...have to see how good Quitian Tarentino's new movie is though.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Whats the movie about?


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is what it's all about, this is why this movie works really well: warning spoiler

neighborsgo.com: post your community news


----------

